

Making a static blog with Python Pelican - gamesbrainiac
http://nafiulis.me/making-a-static-blog-with-pelican.html

======
pronoiac
I put together a blog of Pelican themes demos:
[http://ptd.pronoiac.org](http://ptd.pronoiac.org)

~~~
gamesbrainiac
Hey! This is pretty neat, do you mind if I add this to my post?

~~~
pronoiac
Go for it!

